# Star Wars Episode VII: Regisseur Guillermo del Toro lehnt ebenfalls ab



## FrankMoers (10. Januar 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars Episode VII: Regisseur Guillermo del Toro lehnt ebenfalls ab* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars Episode VII: Regisseur Guillermo del Toro lehnt ebenfalls ab


----------



## Triplezer0 (10. Januar 2013)

braucht man ja unbedingt die episode 7.... nochmal kräftig an der franchise kasse rütteln.


----------



## quicksilver101 (10. Januar 2013)

Da jetzt alle Regisseure abgesagt haben, die geeignet wäre einen anständigen Film hin zu bekommen, hat man jetzt ein echtes Dilemma. Egal wen man nimmt, die Fans werden schlimmes befürchten aber gutes Hoffen und am Ende trotzdem enttäuscht sein. Aber es gibt einen Ausweg: Uwe Boll. Da weiß man von vornherein, dass es Schrott wird.


----------



## Vordack (10. Januar 2013)

Wei wäre es mit Michael Bay, Roland Emmerich oder Gregor Jordan?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Januar 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Wei wäre es mit Michael Bay, Roland Emmerich oder Gregor Jordan?


 Wer ist Gregor Jordan ?!


----------



## Enisra (10. Januar 2013)

quicksilver101 schrieb:


> Da jetzt alle Regisseure abgesagt haben, die geeignet wäre einen anständigen Film hin zu bekommen, hat man jetzt ein echtes Dilemma. Egal wen man nimmt, die Fans werden schlimmes befürchten aber gutes Hoffen und am Ende trotzdem enttäuscht sein. Aber es gibt einen Ausweg: Uwe Boll. Da weiß man von vornherein, dass es Schrott wird.


 
es ist schon peinlich zu sehen wenn Hater irgendwas dummes schreiben, aber sogar keinen Hebelpunkt haben 

Mal abgesehen davon das man hier jetzt ne Ellenlange Liste an Leuten hinschreiben könnte, angefangen bei James Cameron bis runter zu Neill Bloomkamp, die warscheinlich noch nichtmal gefragt worden sind und das warscheinlich auch nur aus dem Naheliegenden Grund, weil man weiß das die Grade mit was anderem beschäftigt sind


----------



## Vordack (10. Januar 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wer ist Gregor Jordan ?!


 
Regidingsda von Unthinkable. Unthinkable (2010) - IMDb

Auch ein Must-See Film der sich mit einem sehr kontroversem/interessantem Thema auseinandersezt.


----------



## z3ro22 (10. Januar 2013)

cameron kannst du schon mal streichen der hat selber schon mal gesagt das er das niemals machen würde ohne lucas.


----------



## Malifurion (10. Januar 2013)

Nehmt mich!


----------



## Frullo (11. Januar 2013)

Es gibt nur einen Regisseur der eine sehenswerte neue Episode drehen könnte:

Quentin Tarantino


----------



## Lukecheater (12. Januar 2013)

Frullo schrieb:


> Es gibt nur einen Regisseur der eine sehenswerte neue Episode drehen könnte:
> 
> Quentin Tarantino


 
Ich stell mir grad vor wie Obi-wan Anakin nicht nur schwer verletzt, sondern in der Mitte halbiert


----------



## Enisra (12. Januar 2013)

Ich erinnere mich eher grade an das Video was Mharíe, Nico und die Buffies gedreht haben 
Nein, ich glaube nicht wirklich das der gut für ein Star Wars wär, ich glaube wenn Tarantino einen SF-Film dreht sieht der am Ende so aus wie der achtizger Jahre Flash Gordon oder Barbararella, letzteren unbedingt mal anschauen

Also wenn vielleicht eher Douglas Trumbull, um mal so einen Namen reinzuwerfen und wer weiß wer das ist ohne bei Wikipedia zu schauen darf sich Kekse abholen


----------



## Malifurion (12. Januar 2013)

Vielleicht mal Christopher Nolan anfragen, der hat mit Batman und Inception bereits bewiesen, dass er es verdammt gut drauf hat.  Aber auch Paul W.S. Anderson (Event Horizon, Mortal Kombat) könnte ich mir vorstellen. Es gäbe genug, aber keiner will seinen Ruf versauen. Dieser neue Star Wars Film wird definitiv nicht an die alten Teile herankommen und genau darin liegt dann wiederum das Risiko, weche die Regisseure nicht eingehen wollen. Das kann ich gut verstehen. Als Regisseur denkt man sich bei solch einem Projekt, dass man nichts gewinnen kann. Wird der Film halbwegs gut, sagen die Fans, "ist okay, aber die alten Teile sind besser". Der Regisseur wird da nicht mal erwähnt. Aber sobald der Film floppt, wird auf dem armen Director rumgetrampelt wie auf Ameisen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (12. Januar 2013)

Malifurion schrieb:


> Es gäbe genug, aber keiner will seinen Ruf versauen.


 Uwe Boll, ick hör dir trapsen.


----------



## Gast20180705 (12. Januar 2013)

Malifurion schrieb:


> Aber auch Paul W.S. Anderson (Event Horizon, Mortal Kombat) könnte ich mir vorstellen.



Alles nur diesen Idioten bitte nicht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Januar 2013)

Ich denk mal, dass das auch ein verdammt riesiger Druck ist, für eine Marke wie Star Wars auf dem Regiestuhl sitzen zu müssen. Wenn du da Mist baust, dann zerfleischen sie dich und deine Karriere ist vorbei. Deswegen werden sie sich das alle sicher gut überlegen.


----------



## xNomAnorx (12. Januar 2013)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> Alles nur diesen Idioten bitte nicht.


 
Das gleiche hab ich auch gedacht 
Der hat die Resident Evil Reihe in den Abgrund geführt und Alien mit Alien vs Predator vergewaltigt


----------



## Exar-K (12. Januar 2013)

Paul Anderson wäre eine gute Wahl, nur eben nicht W. S. sondern T.


----------



## Gast20180705 (12. Januar 2013)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Das gleiche hab ich auch gedacht
> Der hat die Resident Evil Reihe in den Abgrund geführt und Alien mit Alien vs Predator vergewaltigt


 
seine Ansichten/Aussagen auf einige Filmklassiker find ich ja noch viel schlimmer.


----------



## xNomAnorx (12. Januar 2013)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> seine Ansichten/Aussagen auf einige Filmklassiker find ich ja noch viel schlimmer.


 
Die kenn ich gar nicht. Ist dann vllt sogar besser so


----------



## TheChicky (12. Januar 2013)

Wie wärs mit Luc Besson, den Wachowsky Brüdern, David Fincher, Sam Raimi, Ridley Scott, Matthew Voughn (Kick Ass), Zack Snyder, etc

Es gibt so viele Regisseure, die was gutes fabrizieren könnten.


----------



## Tobinho2k10 (13. Januar 2013)

NOLAN!!!


----------



## Malifurion (13. Januar 2013)

Naja, wenn man keine findet, dann nimmt man eben Uwe Boll oder so


----------



## TwilightSinger (13. Januar 2013)

Moin,
die Zielgruppe für Star Wars Episode VII setzt sich hautsächlich aus Lego Star Wars Besitzern und Clone Wars Fans zusammen. Spielt es dann eine Rolle, welcher Regisseur den Film macht?
Jar Jar Binks „Und als Antwort auf die Frage der Filmumsetzung michse vorschlagen, dass der Senat mit Notstandsmaßnahmen bevollmächtigt Uwe Boll oder Mickey Mouse.“


----------



## TheChicky (13. Januar 2013)

Der Spruch, dass es Uwe Boll macht, wird nicht witziger, wenn man ihn zum hundertsten Mal liest...


----------

